# Soloist



## Kevin (May 10, 2017)

I had always thought alone,
but creaks and snaps
are heard 
in a house too empty, 
no one to speak to.


----------



## LeeC (May 10, 2017)

A lot can be read into that. Gets one thinking, and that's good.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 10, 2017)

I like how the simplicity in this one brings out the complexity of meaning.

Nicely done, Kevin! : D


----------



## tinacrabapple (May 10, 2017)

I like the simplicity of your piece.  Wondering what would happen, if you omitted the last line.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2017)

tinacrabapple said:


> I like the simplicity of your piece.  Wondering what would happen, if you omitted the last line.


that is an excellent suggestion; much better. Thank you.


----------



## sas (May 11, 2017)

Although, it works in brevity, I'd love to see this as a first stanza. Nice one.


----------



## aj47 (May 11, 2017)

I skipped down to write my comment but saw what sas said and it is similar to what I was about to type.  This is a lovely opening to something...more. It's like laying out a scene and ... I'm bating my breath and wondering--if nothing happens would you feel foolish come morning?


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2017)

Astro, sas- longer...yes,  I think it would be good. Don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2017)

Kevin said:


> I had always thought alone,
> but creaks and snaps
> are heard
> in a house too empty,
> no one to speak to.





Hummm, well .... the meaning of a poem is really only as good as the reader's interpretation .... and I found this  sooo intriguing... my thoughts as I read this, was of someone who had always wanted to be alone, [ first line," I had ALWAYS THOUGHT alone"] but when being alone became a reality, it was not what the person thought it would be.... The " creaks and snaps" could be the sound of aging joints, heard because the house was silent, no one to talk to... hahaaa, yeah, I may be waaaaay off base, but still, I am allowed to find my own meaning in your words... right?


----------



## sas (May 11, 2017)

Kevin,

FYI: A stanza quickly fell outta my head today, and then nothing else. The first stanza is usually like that, with me anyway. It is there for the taking. I must push myself to write something more. Almost every single poem is like that. And, sometimes I end up going where I had no idea I would. They end up being the best poems when I just let myself run to wherever. Take a ride, my friend. You'll like the surprise destination.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2017)

sas said:


> Kevin,
> 
> FYI: A stanza quickly fell outta my head today, and then nothing else. The first stanza is usually like that, with me anyway. It is there for the taking. I must push myself to write something more. Almost every single poem is like that. And, sometimes I end up going where I had no idea I would. They end up being the best poems when I just let myself run to wherever. Take a ride, my friend. You'll like the surprise destination.


apparently I can't force it. The initial inspiration gets lost and the rest gets tossed-  no connection.

Fire-  pretty much right on. The house actually creaks when it's quiete. One of those 'home alone' nights is all...


----------



## polaroidcaesar (May 13, 2017)

I agree with the other posters. The brevity is definitely one of its strengths but I feel that it would be a stronger piece if it was a bit longer, even by a couple lines. Overall though I like it, demonstrates how much can be encapsulated within a few words.


----------

